# What’s inside your make- up bag?



## makeupbyomar (May 12, 2021)

Just curious as to what we carry in our make-up bags / purses.

Here’s what’s inside mine…






And inside this make-up bag is… _more _make-up bags…


----------



## toupeemoor (May 13, 2021)

Brow Pencil
Neutral Eyeshadow Compact
Hydrating Concealer
Foundation or BB Cream
Lightweight SPF
Sheer Lip Balm or Lipstick
Mascara
Blush


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 8, 2022)

These are all the actor make-up bags for Ruby and the Well Season 2




This is an example of what is inside them...


----------



## Skywardtel (May 8, 2022)

makeupbyomar said:


> Just curious as to what we carry in our make-up bags / purses.
> 
> Here’s what’s inside mine…
> 
> ...


Brow Pencil
Neutral Eyeshadow Compact
Hydrating Concealer
Foundation or BB Cream
Lightweight SPF
Sheer Lip Balm or Lipstick
Mascara
Blush
lipstick
Facial mask


----------



## Julesbaby (May 27, 2022)

Eyeshadow palletes
Nuban beauty concealers
Maybelline superstay powders
Sasha butter cup setting powder
Vicabbel and msq brush sets
Gel liners
Liquid eye liners
Lashes
Lipsticks
Lip glosses
Cream contour
Cream blush
Beauty blenders
Contour powders
Lip liners
In Summary, a whole lot!!!


----------

